

‘Discriminatory’ job ad angers developer community - ponyfleisch
http://www.techinasia.com/job-ad-singapore-angers-developer-community/

======
CmonDev
In some way they are quite honest. You can see the offer very clearly: work
with brogrammers for a low salary.

------
showsover
It's just a pretty basic (albeit arrogant) job ad. I don't see much anger
floating around.

